# Forge World MkII Cobra



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I preordered a MkII Cobra when i had a bit of spending cash left. When I got it there was very little issues with it as far as bubble go and it only has about 20 pieces to put together on it, so overall a very quick an easy model to assemble. Took 5 hours, to include cleaning, sanding, cutting, and pinning.

Most of the Pieces:









With the engines but no back fin yet:









All on except stabilizer wing and side thrusters:









Putting together the side thrusters, the hardest part of the entire model.

























The second hardestpart, the side wings, I placed 4 pins into this piece.









With the side thrusters on:









The entire model is together, but it is notglued for ease of painting. Several pieces will still come off:









The cobra next to a Falcon for a size comparison:









This is the start of the painting. I think this is coat two of the blue, it has 3 coats on it and was sanded with 320 grit, then 800 grit and will finally get a 2000 grit at the end.









Here are the last three shots as I started on the white and gems. Still no where near done but the basic colors arethere, next comes shading and finishing masking it off and spraying the lines down to get the nice black lines.









Close up off the line work so far:


























Questions and comments are welcome. Just remember I have not started shading this model yet so that will be coming once I clean up the areas a bit.

Also since the weight of the model, I will be paining this in two stages, top and bottom. I had started painting it all but the weight was causing the paint on the bottom to start chipping and flaking off, I will be dull coating it (three or four coats) before I start on the bottom. Once the entire model is done I will reseal it and hit the gems with gloss varnish.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

That is some good modelling right there!

Good work on the basecoat. Very smooth. Im really fucknig tired so no more compliments for you! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks very nice, although Im still not convinced I like the model. Maybe a good paintjob may persuade me. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread to see how the full model turns out.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that is epic. how did you get such a smooth coat of blue?!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Primer >
320 grit sandpaper >
Primer >
800 Grit Sandpaper >
Blue
320 grit
blue 
800 grit
blue

That is the steps I followed.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's a great model, and you've done an epic job putting it together and painting it, but it's so...phallic. You'd think the eldar would be able to make weapons that come in something else besides "dildo"... :laugh:

Seriously though, great job. Can't wait to see the completed work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't worry before I got it I called it a large spiked dildo myself . Does it help that the barrel can still be removed...... :0p.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks really good so far. I have to say though that the paint shouldn't be chipping because of the weight. What did you use to clean the mold-release off of the parts?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Warm water, dish soap, tooth brush, rinse, simple green, tooth brush, rinse.

Maybe ship is the wrong term, rubbing off would probably be a better choice.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like the new Cobra, overall a lovely model much better than the original. Your doing a good job with this, keep it up!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> Does it help that the barrel can still be removed...... :0p.


LOL!!! :laugh: Make that a permanent feature, and say it's for storage purposes... :mrgreen:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL suuuuuure.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Warm water, dish soap, tooth brush, rinse, simple green, tooth brush, rinse.
> 
> Maybe ship is the wrong term, rubbing off would probably be a better choice.


That should have cleaned it all off. Were the parts still shiny and sort of soft before you painted? When I built my Thunderbolt I cleaned it with 2 different degreasers and dishsoap but for some reason the mold release was tenacious, the parts were all still slick and unpaintable, so I ended up sanding the entire model before painting so the primer would stick.

I hope you can fix the cracking problem because that's a nice model and it'd be a shame if flaking paint ruined all your efforts.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is very small areas, I think I handled it bfore the primer had a chance to harden . Plus it was only on raised/sharp edges.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

outstanding model, keep up the sweet paint job, + rep


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice Djinn, good work


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

already looking gorgeous. I like the teal and red, will that be the finished colors?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, that is the colors of my army (little mentioned craftworld).

Main Color: Hawk Turquoise
Second Colors: While, Dark Blue, Bone (mainly on guns)
Offset color :red mainly on eyes and gems (red ink over white paint)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been a while since I updated this but this is the work I have done so far, all the panels have been outlined, the model has been shaded and I have started on some freehand script. C&C welcome!


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bumpity bump.

Nice glyphs though, very slick


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

looking very nice


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Been a while since I updated this


No kiddin'. I've been looking forward to seeing the finished results on this. I must say that I like the way that it is turning out. For the Glyphs, however, it seems to me that they don't jump out enough. Perhaps you could try undercoating them in a darker colour (dark blue or, even better, black) and then use the silver (is it silver or white? Can't tell from the photo) on top of that while leaving some of the edges of the darker colour showing. Just a thought.:victory: Keep going though because it is a beautiful model to be sure!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

These are layed over a dark blue base and done Gunmetal > Silver > Mithril. I will look into touching up a couple spots though because the highlights are a bit drab. I think the picture did not really capture the glyphs all that well either. Will try and snap some new pics once I finish the other side and touch up the highlights.

That is the bad thing about highlighting Silver.... it does not show that well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I found a font on line for the Eldar Runes! Go me, so I will not have to squint as much at the book to try and figure out what the Glyphs are. Does anyone know if they ever released the Glyph for the Scorpion? I would like to see what changes were make from it to the striking scorpions or the heavy tanks.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sweet looking Cobra! Looking great it is. I'm jealous, +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good man... Definately can't wait to see it all finished up!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been a busy bee today. Here is the update pictures for this.









Striaght over shot. Still working on the cannon, just have it slightly shadded at this point.
















3/4 shot showing the side that was redone thanks to my son repainting half of the model in silver.








Close up of the repaired Eldar Runes that I ended up doing today. These are 3 layer highlighted with multiple silver shades.








Better picture of the Eldar Runes








Blured shot of the vents. I will need to wash them and touch up the inner parts of the vents.
















Head on shot of the Cobra. This is the last thing the bad guy sees before facing a pie platter of doom.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Amazing work there! May I enquire as to how your son managed to do that?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant work. The colour scheme is great and I really like the Eldar runes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I asked my wife to watch the model, she did not hear me so he crawled up on my chair, opened my mithril dipped my brandnew red sable paint brush in and smeared it all over the model. It has all been repaired, but the mithril flake is so mall and shiney that the hardestpart was getting all the silver covered.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah. How old is this kid of yours?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He is two, and seemingly like the shiney stuff still LOL.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Much better pics. The runes look very good now that I can see them. I give you full credit D, this model is really turning out.:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Hes just tryin to be like daddy : ) just make sure you teach him to finish his stuff and never paint marines in a camo scheme : P

Model turning out great. I like the glyphs.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

what I really like about this model is the use of the airbrush on this bad boy! It's refreshing to see some panel fading and such to show some weathering on a sci fi vehicle! The runes look great djinn!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you, I am going to back to the field, I just had some paperwork to do. I will get this finished! Thank you for the praise.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some depth added to the runes and the cannon finished off. From one of the pics it looks as though the bottom of the Cobra is quite bright - have you yet to shade it?

What an awesome model, and your airbrush has done it justice.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

if he likes shiney things you may have a future ork(or orc) player there 

great job on the model... although i cant look at the "cannon" without trying to restrain a laugh


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I updated my shading. Here is some pics, working on the crew now.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is looking very nice! I especially like the shading on the giant dildo of death lol


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good D! Won't be long now...:victory:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome vehicle you have there. I wish I had one of those to destroy my bosses office with. Nice paint job, as well.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The free hand script is great. I have been thinking more about making stencils to use with an air brush when I eventually get around to doing script but this just makes my idea seem pathetic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am still going to do some templates for larger items, but for something as random as eldar script I thought I would freehand it. Now I get to do that on 9 Wave Serpeants as well!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> The free hand script is great. I have been thinking more about making stencils to use with an air brush when I eventually get around to doing script but this just makes my idea seem pathetic.


Stencils are good, but I cant help thinking they would be difficult to create for writen script. Much easier to do this freehand, although if somebody has a technique for doing this I'd be interesting in seeing it.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well my Eldar army is a "mecha" Eldar army so I'm looking at 15+ wave serpents and 10+ falcons and fire prisms then war walkers and wraithlords and titans so I'm gonna stencil as much as possible.

I think for small text you could have to omit all text with closed loops then hand do those. The rest you just need to carefully cut tiny stencils. XD


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Great work mate your very dandy with an airbrush the shading is awesome and great work on the runes very steady hand you have ! great work mate look forward too seeing more of your work  JD


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you! If you look around online you can find the eldar runes font for MS Word. You can then print your own decals as well and just trace over those. Even with a stencil you will endup going over them by hand again.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

That's amazing work. Such detail. How long have you been working with airbrushes? Hell, how long have you been painting? I want to know how many years before I get as good as you. lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been airbrushing for a few months. I have been brush painting for on and off 13 years, with 2 to 3 years gaps due to deploying. Just a lot of practice and redoing a technique if I do not like it. I am still lacking in certain areas such as wet blending and OLS. As always my advice is free and I will tell you how I achieved something if asked !


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey d. Glad you were able to save your model. My two year old managed to pry the lid off of a gallon of red paint and paint a good portion of my shop floor and the stair rail, all by HAND of course. The funniest thing was that he was right behind me while I was working at my bench! Have you tried making and using your own decals? I have tried, but I think that there is a learning curve!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have not tried my own decals yet though that is also on the plate of stuff to try out. I know I will not get the decalls done by time the contest is suppose to end but I have faith in my hunk of resin.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Syph said:


> Looking forward to seeing some depth added to the runes and the cannon finished off. From one of the pics it looks as though the bottom of the Cobra is quite bright - have you yet to shade it?
> 
> What an awesome model, and your airbrush has done it justice.


No the pics you have seen do not have any shading, or hell any work on the bottom, I was going to save pics of the semi finished model until the paint contest entry went up but since it is now just for fun and prestige, here you all go!


























































Since the pics have been taken the rest of the bottom has been painted black and all I need to do is striffle it, I am shading teh barrel and the tail fin has been shaded. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to see the finished product! Do you think you will have it finished by the end of the year?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

A magnificient piece Djinn the airbrush work is awesome and the runes are perfect, also like the use of the red as it gives a really nice contrast and compliments the blue, great work dude  JD


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice D. A real 'show piece' for your army. :victory:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn, d., I am liking the bottom better than the top! (what does that say about me?!)


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it , but damn i cannot afford one even with christmas just round the corner.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have had this for several months now. I was one of the first people to preorder it. That is many many hours of hard work poured into that deal. 

Falcons should be a breeze to paint now!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's coming on so well djinn. Nice one! What else will you be doing to the red bits? Are they gems?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes they are the gems. Right now they are based silver and glossed over with red ink and then hit with a matt finish so I can lay over a series of washes to darken parts of them, finally I will be hitting it with a gloss coat to give them a nice shine. My motivation level went out the window so I am trying to get it back before the deadline.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Its just looking beautiful, especially the runes... and oddly I really like the underside. :crazy: You are really good at balancing colours on a model... first class and GD standard work there!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your making me blush LVix, I know it is a good apint job but it is not GD quality... yet. But yes that is my ultamit goal is to get to that level.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

And here we are the (almost) finished Cobra! There are a couple small details I still am wanting to do once I get the chance but for now this is going to be shelved and starting on some other things that need to be painted.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Love it D. Really good work..., the shading on the gun and the body panels, the glyphs, and the colour choice all come together to make this one cool looking cobra. It took a while but it was well worth the wait!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL 3 kids, army and a ton of other things, there is more work to be done but I am going to work on my other minis for now. Thinking a 10 man squad of Wraithguard with a Bonesinger or a Vyper jetbike converted Farseer.

Or hell I might do my Terminus. Bought the damn thing 8 months ago.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking great Djinn. Brilliant work as usual.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> LOL 3 kids, army and a ton of other things, there is more work to be done but I am going to work on my other minis for now. Thinking a 10 man squad of Wraithguard with a Bonesinger or a Vyper jetbike converted Farseer.
> 
> Or hell I might do my Terminus. Bought the damn thing 8 months ago.


I know what you mean..., I have 5 kids myself. (And a ton of stuff waiting to be painted.:laugh


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

5 kids? Holy shit, they make these neat things called condoms, try em, and if they do not sell em up north, I'll mail you some .


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice model D. I am sorry to say it but I think that I would like to see some of that metalllic on the upper surface 'cause I still like the underside better! (yeah, I know, if I like it so much then get off the pot and do one and stop nit-picking!)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The blending on the cannon is exceptional djinn. I'm assuming you did that with an airbrush?


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

so how long in total has that taken to do


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Very well done Djinn - that's extremely noteworthy indeed.

Your Eldar are painted superbly - and you've kept the interest with more than just pictures . Can't wait to see what you cook up next =D.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> 5 kids? Holy shit, they make these neat things called condoms, try em, and if they do not sell em up north, I'll mail you some .


Thanks for the offer, but we opted for a more permanent solution.:wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes the barrel is airbrushed, I will be doing a tutorial or how to as soon as I can. I will say it was 20 or more layers to get that effect and I used several different colors.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I have not tried my own decals yet though that is also on the plate of stuff to try out. I know I will not get the decalls done by time the contest is suppose to end but I have faith in my hunk of resin.


D. Try these people out for decals http://www.bedlamcreations.com/waterslidedecals/rfq/index.htm 
This site explains the basics of making your own http://www.decalpaper.com/Articles.asp?ID=135&Redirected=Y
And here's one more explaining the transfers process http://www.mcgpaper.com/modeldecals.html
If anyone either buys or makes their own, please post pictures so we can all see it and rate the product too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant. It's a lovely model, I finally ordered one on the 27th . Now I have some inspiration to get it done when it comes.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good Larry. There's just some things that I see that I should point out. In the last picture I can see some red bleeding through from the gemstone... I'm not keen on the stones to be honest, only because they are too flat and don't have that look of glass. One other question now that I can see it, did you prime the surface of the model with a Resin Primer like Mr. Surfacer? You can see alot of scratches and molding issues when you look closer... it's not your fault, but on the next one, use Mr. Surfacer 1000 by Gunze Sangyo... I'll post a pic of what it looks like for ya. Over all it looks great man and that layering on the cannon is fantastic as I've said before! I'm not trying to be a dick man, but you did ask me over time to help ya out!! One other piece of advice I'll give ya is about the panel fading. I'm not sure how you went about it, but it looks like you did light first, then airbrush the dark blue over it? It kind of gives it a little too much symetry. The fading should represent weathering and is a technique used by military modellers to create a sun bleached effect on paint. Doing it in reverse like dark on light, isn't too natural. Light on dark makes it look like a natural progression of weathering... This is an example of a progression I did on a military model. I guess what I'm trying to say is that a panel fade shouldn't be too symetrical... if you look closely on this one you'll see fading done is different spots of the Panzer yellow. Hope that helps man... Over all it looks fantastic for a first whirl with the Airbrush!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> In the last picture I can see some red bleeding through from the gemstone... I'm not keen on the stones to be honest, only because they are too flat and don't have that look of glass.


I was rushed and this was is oen of the things I am going to come back and redo.



> One other question now that I can see it, did you prime the surface of the model with a Resin Primer like Mr. Surfacer? You can see alot of scratches and molding issues when you look closer... it's not your fault, but on the next one, use Mr. Surfacer 1000 by Gunze Sangyo... I'll post a pic of what it looks like for ya.


Did not know this stuff exsisted but the scrates you see are probably a screw up in the clear coat which I am waiting to set before attacking it with fine grain sandpaper.



> Over all it looks great man and that layering on the cannon is fantastic as I've said before! I'm not trying to be a dick man, but you did ask me over time to help ya out!! One other piece of advice I'll give ya is about the panel fading. I'm not sure how you went about it, but it looks like you did light first, then airbrush the dark blue over it? It kind of gives it a little too much symetry. The fading should represent weathering and is a technique used by military modellers to create a sun bleached effect on paint. Doing it in reverse like dark on light, isn't too natural. Light on dark makes it look like a natural progression of weathering... This is an example of a progression I did on a military model. I guess what I'm trying to say is that a panel fade shouldn't be too symetrical... if you look closely on this one you'll see fading done is different spots of the Panzer yellow. Hope that helps man... Over all it looks fantastic for a first whirl with the Airbrush!


Personnally I like the shading on the panels, it is not really to show weathing. I will look into your method more though, good advice!


----------

